# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  kleine haarrisse

## michi 48

moin zusammen , hatte mir ein neues board zugelegt , war dreimal aufen waser  bei genauen hinsehen fiel mir auf das ich 2 ca. 6 bis 10 cm lange haarrisse seitlich am board habe , nun die frage ist das nur der lack der gerissen ist oder schwerer schaden am board , reparatur oder garantie , danke

----------


## newt3

schwieriges thena

versuch mal bilder reinzustellen.
nimm nicht das smartphone sondern einen fotoaparat und eben die makrofunktion (blumensymbol einstellen)

normal ist das sicher nicht. ich wrd es reklamieren.

die frage ist natrlich was du mit dem board gemacht hast. auch ein neues board kann man kaputtspringen oder kaputttrampeln oder auch mit dem spanngurt beschdigen.
ich denke so in die richtung wird halt die antwort vom shop sein wo du es gekauft hast.

hast du das board dagegen wie ein rohes ei behandelt (an land und wie auf dem wasser) wirds spannend wie das geregelt wird.

zu klren ist natrlich auch ob das board wirklich
neu im sinne von 'neu' war.
oder ob es ein ungefahrenes austellungstck im shop oder auf messen war?
oder testmaterial (was vielleicht doch schon auf dem wasser war oder zumindest mal irgendwo mit umhergekarrt)

hast du das board vor ort abgeholt oder kam es per versand?
(ordentlich mit lkw gurt an die seitenwand vom sprinter oder auch der 90kg paketboote mit einem 30kg paket ber das verpackte board gelaufen - auch diese beiden szenarien sind vorstellbar. aber dann httest vermutlich direkt was gesehen wre dann schon groes pech wenn sowas erstmal verdeckt bleibt und dann erst nach dem fahren zum vorschein kommt)

----------

